# New 40mm Aquis!



## TTL

Just picked up my new Tungsten bezel 40mm Aquis! I'm completely stoked! 

Sorry for the bad picture. The dark spot between 12 and 1 is a reflection that I unsuccessfully tried to edit out.


----------



## jrfisher

Very nice!


----------



## TTL

Took a better snapshot after work.


----------



## bstadt6

Nice! This is the first real life photo I've seen. Where you able to directly compare it to the 43mm model before purchasing? I'm anxious to see how the dimensions look. Something about the bracelet lug width looks different to me. Maybe it's just change in size but I'm looking forward to seeing one. Thanks for posting.


----------



## sticky

Very nice looking Aquis. I still think that this watch looks best on on a bracelet. If Oris were to make the orange 43mm in 40mm then I would have real problems.


----------



## TTL

bstadt6 said:


> Nice! This is the first real life photo I've seen. Where you able to directly compare it to the 43mm model before purchasing? I'm anxious to see how the dimensions look. Something about the bracelet lug width looks different to me. Maybe it's just change in size but I'm looking forward to seeing one. Thanks for posting.


I also have a blue 43mm Aquis. I haven't taken any side-by-side pictures yet, but I'll try to do so tonight or tomorrow. The entire 40mm watch has been scaled down proportionally. The bracelet, lugs, etc are all just a bit smaller. I'd say the watch wears very much like the Rolex Submariner. While the Aquis and Sub are very different in style and appearance, that's probably the best comparison I can draw.

This may be the most comfortable watch I own, as the proportions are nearly perfect for my 6.5" wrist!

Today's photo:


----------



## bstadt6

When you have time I'd greatly appreciate a comparison photo. Funny you should mention the Sub. I tried on the Sub C non date a few weeks ago with the new IWC Inge (40mm) and preferred the smaller sizes to the 43mm aquis. I'm making another AD visit tomorrow to look at some others and maybe I'll get lucky and a 40mm Aquis will be in stock.


----------



## FranClar

Very nice, looks great on your wrist, 

congrats!!!


----------



## arkane

Looking good! It is absolutely IMPERATIVE that Oris release the *Blue *Aquis Date in 40mm. It would be soo mine..


----------



## mpalmer

That's a great diver! I like the metallic bezel as it is different than the typical colored bezel offerings. Congrats on your new Aquis!


----------



## TTL

Thanks for the kind words, everyone! I forgot about taking a side-by-side, so I’ll do so after work. Siri promised to remind me when I get home!


----------



## gaopa

Congratulations! You bought a beautiful classy watch. I really like that model. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## TTL

Ok... I finally remembered to take the picture!


----------



## sticky

Thanks for posting the two side by side. Oris have already got a winner with the 43mm Aquis and if they were to extend the 40mm range more I think they would have trouble making them fast enough.


----------



## Kingsley83

And just like that I want an Oris. I should have paid more attention to the models as I did not know they released a 40mm Aquis. This will fit perfectly on my 6.75" wrist!


----------



## SeikoWatchfan72

Very nice - how much would one go for second hand. Was thinking about a blue zodiac oceanaire but think that is nicer. Cheers


----------



## TTL

SeikoWatchfan72 said:


> Very nice - how much would one go for second hand. Was thinking about a blue zodiac oceanaire but think that is nicer. Cheers


No clue. You may have trouble finding one second hand as they're just now beginning to hit the market new. I first heard of the new models last spring and hadn't seen one for sale anywhere until about a month ago. To the best of my knowledge, the 40mm is currently offered in Grey w/Tungsten Bezel, Grey w/Polished Stainless Bezel and Black w/Black Ceramic Bezel.


----------



## SeikoWatchfan72

Cheers for the reply. Is there any other nice oris blue or black faced divers for my £500 budget second hand.


----------



## sticky

SeikoWatchfan72 said:


> Cheers for the reply. Is there any other nice oris blue or black faced divers for my £500 budget second hand.


SW, you can probably buy a pre loved 43mm Aquis or a 44mm Diver Date with that sort of budget. Don't be put off by the published size as the Oris divers tend to be a bit short and curvy in the lug department.

Just had a quick look on they Bay and I may have been a little optimistic on the Aquis prices.


----------



## por44

Very Clean Look - dial color looks great with the bracelet.


----------



## Everdying

i checked out the 40mm on rubber strap today.
felt weird, cos the strap seems to taper to around 16mm.
also the clasp on the strap is much smaller compared to the 43mm...you would think it would be proportionate...but noooo.

size difference between the 43mm and 40mm is pretty obvious, but not so much when compared to the ladies 36mm...i almost confused the ladies one with the 40mm


----------



## bstadt6

TTL said:


> Ok... I finally remembered to take the picture!


Thanks for taking the photo! I haven't been able to view the 40mm yet and given some of the other comments I definitely need to compare both in person. I think the size difference is quite noticeable from the photo.


----------



## brummyjon

That looks really nice. Just when I thought Oris were never going to look back from what I perceived as a 'bigger is better' approach. 

This would definitely be on the list, if it weren't for the integrated bracelet. Maybe they will reconsider that too, one day....


CWC - Junghans Max Bill - Seiko - Longines - Cartier


----------



## Dr_Fierce

Strongly considering these two watches as well. As of yet have not found a dealer locally stocking the 40 mm. I actually loved the 43 mm and thought it looked fine on my 6.75" wrist, but feel like I should compare with the 40 mm on my wrist before I decide.

@TTL would you post a comparison shot of the 43 mm on your wrist? Thanks


----------



## TTL

Sorry! I just saw this request! Here you go:


----------



## anirudh.412

TTL said:


> Ok... I finally remembered to take the picture!


That dial color is SO right! If only they had an option of black bezel with it!


----------



## petethegreek

arkane said:


> Looking good! It is absolutely IMPERATIVE that Oris release the *Blue *Aquis Date in 40mm. It would be soo mine..


Blue in 40mm would be hard to pass up, as would black/orange or dare I say regulateur...Always like Oris divers but sold them all off as the 44mm was just too large for my taste. Nice thread guys...


----------



## sticky

petethegreek said:


> Blue in 40mm would be hard to pass up, as would black/orange or dare I say regulateur...Always like Oris divers but sold them all off as the 44mm was just too large for my taste. Nice thread guys...


That's it Pete, wish to make life difficult for me! :-d As it is I can only have the orange Aquis in 43mm but if they released it in 40mm too I'd probably go nuts trying to make my mind up on the size to get.


----------



## Dr_Fierce

I was in NYC last weekend and called all of the ADs in midtown. None of them stocked the 40 mm for viewing and it would require a special order to get one to the store. Trying a dealer here in CT who had said that they can source different watches easily from Oris, whose US headquarters is in Norwalk. 

I also spoke to Rob at Topper who said that I could order one and exchange it for the other if I do not like the fit. Leaning towards the 40 mm for my 6.75" wrist as it would be my "one watch" so I want to make sure that it is comfortable.


----------



## Martin.

Great looking watch! Apparently they have it in silver and white now too. Can´t wait for the blue or black/orange version (if it comes). Could anyone help me with what the lug to lug size is of the 40 mm watch?


----------



## petethegreek

Could anyone help me with what the lug to lug size is of the 40 mm watch?[/QUOTE]

I called ORIS in the USA a few weeks ago about the lug to lug measurement and they didn't know since the model was so new. Maybe Toppers?


----------



## Dr_Fierce

I have found lug to lug measurements scarce on Oris in general. Anyone know it for the 43mm Aquis as well?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Martin.

Dr_Fierce said:


> I have found lug to lug measurements scarce on Oris in general. Anyone know it for the 43mm Aquis as well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


50.25 mm


----------



## anirudh.412

TTL said:


> I also have a blue 43mm Aquis. I haven't taken any side-by-side pictures yet, but I'll try to do so tonight or tomorrow. The entire 40mm watch has been scaled down proportionally. The bracelet, lugs, etc are all just a bit smaller. I'd say the watch wears very much like the Rolex Submariner. While the Aquis and Sub are very different in style and appearance, that's probably the best comparison I can draw.
> 
> This may be the most comfortable watch I own, as the proportions are nearly perfect for my 6.5" wrist!
> 
> Today's photo:


Damn it! The more I see your pics, the more I want it! Got some more for me?

Also, I can't seem to find any info on this, but anyone know the case height of the 40mm model?


----------



## Temperarely

Yeah for me to. I would like to know the "lug to lug"size of the 40mm.


petethegreek said:


> Could anyone help me with what the lug to lug size is of the 40 mm watch?


----------



## TTL

I'll try to get you a lug to lug measurement tomorrow after work. Sorry, but that's the quickest I can do for now.


----------



## TTL

Fresh picture this morning. Lug-to-lug to follow after work.


----------



## TTL

By my calipers, the 40mm lug-to-lug is 47.82mm. I wouldn't have guessed that long as they curve down sharply and really appear shorter.


----------



## Temperarely

Thanks TTL. |> Now I am sure. I need one. I'v had two TT1 Titanium divers [44mm] in the past and , although my wrist is around 7.25 inch, I always kept thinking they were a bit too chunky. I really liked and still like the casedesign.


TTL said:


> By my calipers, the 40mm lug-to-lug is 47.82mm. I wouldn't have guessed that long as they curve down sharply and really appear shorter.


----------



## anirudh.412

Any chance you could get the case height on the 40mm?


----------



## TTL

I can when I get home from work. Assuming I don’t forget, I’ll post it later this evening (or tomorrow morning in New Delhi)!


----------



## Robotaz

Really, really classy! I'm really warming up to the new Oris diver markers that look like the old ones with the ends snipped off. Looks great.


----------



## TTL

The 40mm is 12.5mm thick. It feels thinner to me due to he curvature of the back.

Another snap taken this afternoon.


----------



## Temperarely

Hi, how wide is the bracelet at the clasp. And the clasp aswell. 

Thanks,
Elf


----------



## TTL

Temperarely said:


> Hi, how wide is the bracelet at the clasp. And the clasp aswell.
> 
> Thanks,
> Elf


I'm not sure of the width of the bracelet itself at the clasp, but the clasp is 17.5mm wide.


----------



## Temperarely

Thanks. Mmmmm :think:, so it tapperes quite a bit. Still having doubts , 43 or 40 case size. Can you or will you take a picture of the clasp while around your wrist? I know, all these questions.;-) Thanks., Elf


----------



## TTL

Temperarely said:


> Thanks. Mmmmm :think:, so it tapperes quite a bit. Still having doubts , 43 or 40 case size. Can you or will you take a picture of the clasp while around your wrist? I know, all these questions.;-) Thanks., Elf


Let it never be said that I wasn't fully committed to the collaborative process!


----------



## anirudh.412

Seems Topper dont ship outside US. The ADs in my country just have the 43mm version. Ah well! Guess I gotta wait then :-( Thanks TTL for all those pictures. They (you) singlehandedly convinced me to buy the Oris


----------



## TTL

Hopefully a local AD can order one for you. I feel a little like I’m the only guy on the planet with one of these!


----------



## anirudh.412

You just might be b-)


----------



## Temperarely

|>


TTL said:


> Let it never be said that I wasn't fully committed to the collaborative process!


Thanks TTL, you'r a real helping hand. |> I think it looks very nice. The clasp is nice and about thesame as one I used to have!!! Cheers, Elf.


----------



## hx_ONG

thats a nice looking watch!


----------



## Temperarely

Btw TTL, may I ask what wrist size you have.


Temperarely said:


> |>
> Thanks TTL, you'r a real helping hand. |> I think it looks very nice. The clasp is nice and about thesame as one I used to have!!! Cheers, Elf.


----------



## Dr_Fierce

Temperarely said:


> Btw TTL, may I ask what wrist size you have.


I believe that Oris 40 mm Brand Ambassador has a 6.5 wrist. Oris should be paying him as I may get one of these thanks to his posts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTL

Sorry for the delay in posting! I've been "off the radar" for a bit. 

I do in fact have a 6.5" wrist and would love to be called an Oris Ambassador!


----------



## Reaper85

First I wanted an Aquis Date Blue 43mm, but later found out it is too heavy at 193-212g (different info on sites).
Then I so wanted to buy a Maldives Titanium 43mm, but now I have found this.

It is too bad there are so few color choices:
-white dial and bezel - too girly
-black dial and bezel - too plain
-silver dial and bezel - too flashy

But grey one certainly doesn't look bad, altough it is not my first color of choice.
TTL really has great taste, first the blue 43mm then this grey 40mm.

I wonder what is the weight on this 40mm. I think it is still a little heavier than 43mm Maldives Titanium at 140g.

What I like is that the price is a lot smaller than Maldives:
-Aquis Grey 40mm - 1200 USD, I will pay 1220€ with shipping and EU import charges
-Aquis Maldives 43mm - 1845 USD (you can even get it for 1610 USD on eBay), I will pay 1857€

I can get Aquis Blue 43mm for 1200€, but as I said, it is way too heavy for my 6.3" wrist.

EDIT:
Totally forgot about lug to lug, it is 50mm on 43mm. I think that is too much for my wrist, my ideal lug to lug is 46-48,5mm and my wrist is 53mm wide.
But lugs look pretty curved, so it might just work.

I also found lug to lug of 40mm on page 4:


> By my calipers, the 40mm lug-to-lug is 47.82mm. I wouldn't have guessed that long as they curve down sharply and really appear shorter.


48mm seems more suitable for 6.2-6.5 inch wrists.

Now I only need the info on weight.


----------



## TTL

Unfortunately I don't have any way to weigh my watch. Sorry.

Best I can tell you is it doesn't weigh as much as the 43mm and I can't imagine it would be too heavy for anyone.


----------



## Mediocre

Well done! I like it!


----------



## commanche

@TTL: I am sorry to necro the thread as I am currently looking to get one myself. From the picture, it seems like 43 and 40 aquis are not much different size-wise on your wrist?


----------



## Aaron Garon

commanche said:


> @TTL: I am sorry to necro the thread as I am currently looking to get one myself. From the picture, it seems like 43 and 40 aquis are not much different size-wise on your wrist?


They differ most on the bracelet as the 40mm tapers down. I have a 7.2 inch wrist and wear my 43mm very snuggly. Removed 3 links and microadjusted the diver extension.










The 40mm Grey bezel is on jomashop for sale for 980$ or something. The 43mm is around 820$. I believe both are on rubber strap. But heck of a deal over there if you're planning to get one.


----------



## mike70sk

does anyone know the weight of the 40 and 43 on a rubber strap ?


----------



## Temperarely

My guess is that it will be around 110 gram for the 40mm

Elf.


----------



## priority

Hi,

I am looking for buying my first 'real' watch. My previous watches have been small sized quartz watches in $100-200 price range with very traditional style (nothing flashy). I was first planning to get some 39mm traditional styled watch like Longines Conquest or maybe even Tag Heuer Carrera, but then noticed the Aquis Date diver. It is completely different style I was planning to get, but I really like the look of it.

I went to watch store try out the Aquis, but they only had 43mm in stock. I was expecting it to be outraging big for my 6,5" wrist, but supprisingly if fitted in the wrist quite nicely, with no overhung. Strangely the 41mm Carrera felt much more oversized. Only thing I am not sure with Oris is that it looks quite thick on a small wrist. But looks that both 40mm and 43mm have same 12mm thickness, so going with 40mm would not change that much.

Would like to get your opinions, is this 43mm oversized and should I go with 40mm? Seems that 43mm has better selection of colors and I would have to buy 40mm blindly without possibility to try it on first.


----------



## kasemo

She`s a beauty! Looks good on your wrist!


----------



## elliswyatt

Well, you have the same wrist size as me and I'm having the same dilemma. My dealer had a 43mm, all black, and it looked okay but I would prefer to see a 40mm on my wrist to compare the two sizes directly. Unfortunately, he didn't have any in the 40mm size and he seemed to be unsure if he would be getting any. Based on your photos and my personal observations, I think the 43mm is a little larger than I would like but it's workable. It's also the only size (unless you go to 36mm) with the deep blue dial.



priority said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for buying my first 'real' watch. My previous watches have been small sized quartz watches in $100-200 price range with very traditional style (nothing flashy). I was first planning to get some 39mm traditional styled watch like Longines Conquest or maybe even Tag Heuer Carrera, but then noticed the Aquis Date diver. It is completely different style I was planning to get, but I really like the look of it.
> 
> I went to watch store try out the Aquis, but they only had 43mm in stock. I was expecting it to be outraging big for my 6,5" wrist, but supprisingly if fitted in the wrist quite nicely, with no overhung. Strangely the 41mm Carrera felt much more oversized. Only thing I am not sure with Oris is that it looks quite thick on a small wrist. But looks that both 40mm and 43mm have same 12mm thickness, so going with 40mm would not change that much.
> 
> Would like to get your opinions, is this 43mm oversized and should I go with 40mm? Seems that 43mm has better selection of colors and I would have to buy 40mm blindly without possibility to try it on first.
> 
> View attachment 5472930
> 
> View attachment 5472938


----------



## elliswyatt

One more thing, sometimes a thicker watch can look out of proportion when you downsize the diameter.


----------



## dsbe90

I'm having the same dilemma choosing between 40 & 43mm.

Here's are some pics I took at an AD today.

















(I apologize for the q&d pics, I did it while a jewelry salesperson stood by patiently. They both have plastic on them.)

Both were much lighter than I expected. The 40mm felt tiny and light on the rubber. I think I may like the weight on the bracelet. Still undecided.

The model I originally wanted is the silver on silver but it's only available in 40. The gradient blue in 43mm is absolutely gorgeous but the bracelet at the lugs is huge!

Going to the AD actually made my decision harder!


----------



## stryker58

The Sunburst Blue is gorgeous. Wish it would have been available when I bought my Aquis.


----------



## elliswyatt

Color aside, the larger one looks better on your wrist.


----------



## avihai

DISAGREE


----------



## mango_420

Larger. Even on 7 inch wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## petethegreek

It's hard to wonder why ORIS hasn't come out with a 40mm with a blue dial, or even a black dial with orange markers by now. Those are iconic styles to the model. If it were to happen, it would have by now. No such luck...I guess


----------



## AngryScientist

just started a new thread about this, but just got mine two weeks ago, and it's stopped auto winding. grumble. love the look and feel of the watch though!


----------

